# The ENWorld Poster Appreciation Thread



## Kai Lord (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm creating this thread as either a really good thing or something that will crash and burn.   

A thread dedicated to nothing more than expressing good-natured thoughts and praise toward one or more posters here on ENWorld.  Personality, handle, posting style, tastes.  Whatever you like about anyone else, with no back handed compliments.

Maybe some people will even be surprised about what others have noticed about them.  Anyway, I'll begin.

*kreynolds, Crothian, Jeremy, Xarlen.*

I really like your contributions to the Rules forum.  Whether its debating about dancing leprechauns with double-quarterstaffs or how quickly an archer should be able to kill a white dragon with non-magical arrows, interaction with you guys was always a kick.

kreynolds, I like your style of humor and the way you present what you know, Crothian, I don't know, ever since creating your Oozemaster you've just been cool in my book, Jeremy, even tempered and absofreaking-lutely thorough in your smackdowns, and Xarlen, yeah okay you just plain old crack me up.  

*alsih2o*

I can't help but respect your passion for art.

*chauzu*

I like the little dude in your sig!  What's he from?  

 

*Kip the Bold*

Dude you lit that Art Gallery on fire with your free character portraits.  Awesome.

*Sepulchrave II*

Best.  Story Hour.  Ever.  

I'll add more as I think of them.  Who's next?


----------



## Kai Lord (Mar 11, 2003)

Obviously the truly positive and friendly ENWorld posters post in the morning, and missed this last night.  This bump's for you.  If you view this post, you can think of at least on person you'd like to give a shout out to.


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 11, 2003)

appreciated- (an incomplete list)

 kai lord- for appreciating art well enough to pay for it. salud

 mark from cmg- great sense of humor, always trying to help. AND  great writer, check his stuff out!

 the hiveminders- if you want an opinion on real life or mindless humor, you guys rock- and tallarn and randomling entertained me in england.

 morrus- he put me up for a night! (you should see the palace that man lives in, full staff, 2 butlers AND he is 7' 9" tall!)

 p-kitty- kk is great on all levels, in all ways. cha 18 with maxed ranks in diplomacy. we ALL owe this man a debt

 maldur and arwink- voluntarilly judhing ceramic dm, what a load for little thanks

 everyone who has ever organized a gameday- talk about taking on a load for love...

 angelsboi- for opening a few minds

 jester- could you ask for a better guest?

 tarchon- the most helpful lurker ever!

 everyone in my tuesday night game, thanks!

 this list will only ever be partial, there are too many too name, but these come to mind quickly


----------



## Angelsboi (Mar 11, 2003)

*walks up to the stage*

I would liek to thank ... 

_Cue the walk off music_

HEY!  Im not done yet!

_A scratch is heard and then the acceptance music plays again_

Much better.

*P-Kitty, Morrus and Eric Noah*
For openng my eyes to 3rd ed and giving me a place for the past 2 1/2 years to come and post and meet other people.  Thank you for opening my eyes to a wonderful thing and i owe all my friendships on here to you guys.

*Diaglo, And Olgar Shiverstone*
For showing me the wonders to Forgotten Realms and letting me enjoy it with out an i told you so.

*Reicht*
For Timmay.

*Biorph*
For great ideas in a game i think sucks.

*Teflon Billy*
For my title and allowing me to be me.

*Masked and Kesh*
You guys know what for.

*MeepoTheMighty*
Thanks For Marty.  Great guy!!

*Ali ... aww hell ... Clay*
For a lot fo great posts that introduce me to your thinking.

*Black T-shirt*
For all the laughes.

*Zulkir*
All you need to know is Thank You and You are my mentor.

*To anyone else i havent named (god in 2 1/2 years theres a lot of you) ... *

*big hugs*

I owe you all everything.


----------



## randomling (Mar 11, 2003)

I have lots and lots of nominations, so this is incomplete. But here we go:

*Tallarn*
For being a good player, a good DM, and giving me indispensable support and friendship online and off.

*alsih20*
For buying me chocolate cake and singing Tom Lehrer songs with me. You have to come back to the UK!

*Crothian*
For cheering me up when no one else knows how.

*Dragongirl*
For much-needed online girl-bonding! 

*Arwink, Sniktch, and all the Hivemind writers and poets*
For being wonderful sounding boards and giving me lots of good stuff to read!

*Ashwyn, Terraism, Dungannon, Maldur... and everyone else in the Hive! There's too many of you to name!*
For picking me up when I'm down, helping me make kick-ass Elven archers, and generally putting up with me when I moan, which is most of the time. I don't know what I would do without any of you. Thanks guys!

*The Mods and Admins*
For keeping this place alive and kicking.

*Buttercup and seasong*
Don't know why you go together except you're two of the nicest people on the boards. I don't know either of you well enough -- but I look forward to continuing to read your posts!

There's too many of you. I could type for hours...


----------



## Zhure (Mar 11, 2003)

Hong makes me laugh.

Alish20 always has the best OT links.

Dragongirl's icon keeps winking at me. I *think* it's just being flirtatious, but it's hard to say because it only happens when I look away.

Piratecat never bans me or edits me. Surely he has the patience and grace of a god. 


_Last edited by Piratecate on 03-11-2003 at 11:36 AM_


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 11, 2003)

First, here's the obligatory Hivemind thanks...you guys are a lovely bunch of posters that really helped we out when I was down just after Xmas, so that's that over with.

More specifically...

Horacio, Arwink, DG, Crothian - for the fun down in meta when the Hivemind tag started. You may not be the most frequent posters in Hivemind now, but you four are what I think of when I think of the Hive.

Ziona, Sniktch and gfunk - for their CotSQ SH's, all very different but so entertaining!

randomling - "If you're my friend, follow me round the bend."

S'mon - for running a game for 15 people including me, and afterwards still letting me play in his campaign, despite the fact I had to miss huge chunks of it. Great campaign, buddy.

The mods and admins - it almost goes without saying, but not quite. Thanks guys.

Piratecat - because he invited me to the Boston game despite the fact he knows almost nothing about me!

Clay - a lovelier ex-hippy art loving potter I am unlikely to meet, ever. Peace!

I'm sure as soon as I hit submit I realise I missed several people, heck, even the people I don't like on these boards I like!  Thanks to you all!

edit: HONG! How could I have forgotten hong? The funniest, most random, interesting Austrian I've ever met. Plus the only person I know that doesn't mind when I hit him with a stick.

second edit: Ahah...some errors in the above. It's Sniktch, Ziona and gfunk that have those SH's for CotSQ...*blush*...plus I'll throw in a Sepulchrave plug here too...sorry everyone.


----------



## francisca (Mar 11, 2003)

Eric Noah, for getting the ball rolling in the first place.
Morrus, for everything he has done and continues to do.

And to everyone here whose ideas I've swiped (too many to name...)

Thanks to all of you.  This is a great little community.


----------



## Henry (Mar 11, 2003)

With a thread this good, it's GOT to be Meta! (tm)


----------



## Dave G (Mar 11, 2003)

There are so many ingredients in this collective brain trust that I truly don't know where to begin.

Thanks to Eric Noah, for starting it all, and for coming back after you had to step down...

Thanks to Morrus for grabbing the baton and running with it...

A special note of thanks to the Pantheon, who made so many things possible in my little world, and for showing me the path to the dark side...

Finally, to some of the great d20 company employees (q.v. MEG Hal, etc.) who go out of their way to keep in touch with their consumers and to listen... I don't know all your names, but I appreciate your posts and quick responses, and your caring for our hobby.

Much love!


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 11, 2003)

Morrus, Eric, Henry, Piratecat, and any other mods or admins I have missed here for keeping the inmates in this asylum under control and well medicated.  

Psion and the review crew for all the help in my d20 Purchasing.

Mark, Ranger REG, Crothian, Hand of Evil, Mistwell, Kai Lord, Wolf72, Umbran, KnowTheToe, Viking Bastard, myrdden, Chun-tzu and many, *many* others who participate in the lively debates and discussions of media over in the *Fantasy & Sci-Fi Books, Movies & TV* forum.

I'm also thankful for the insightful posts of Buttercup, Piratecat, hong, Angelsboi, alsih20 and (again!) many, many others in this forum who have with their shared experiences made my roleplaying life better from time to time.  Even looking through searches for rules and the like I have gained some great insights into things.  So, thanks!!!  

I also want to give a shout out to all the sports fans around here for things like the Fantasy Leagues and football, baseball, basketball conversations.

And last but not least, the Hive.  Just for scarring me for life.


----------



## barsoomcore (Mar 11, 2003)

All the Hiveminders, the Iconics, the Founding Poobahs -- these are the people who set the example for the rest of us, and thank heavens for them.

The Story Hour writers, Sagiro, jonrog1, P-kitty, Carnifex, Sepulchrave, seasong, Doc Midnight and others, who share their imaginations with us day after day...

The Combatants, like hong and rounser, who keep things lively...

The Enthusiasts like SHARK, who remind us why we love this game so much...

And Tallarn, just for that Borrible quote above.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 11, 2003)

Edena of Neith deserves some great appreciation for the IR.

Other than that, I think everyone's been mentioned.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 11, 2003)

sorry i don't know most of you. or even read your threads.

but i have to thank Angelsboi for keeping me going.

i almost quit gaming again.

and then a mutual friend (i don't know if he posts here) invited me to game. actually Ryan was the DM. 

okay, so i almost quit yet again. 

but after 6 tries i found a campaign i can stomach with this edition.

so thanks to Olgar and crew too.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 11, 2003)

My list is largely unchanged snce the last time this came up...

*Friends*
King Stannis
Colonel Hardisson
Snoweel
Mark "Creative Mountain" Clover
SHARK
Angelsboi
Geist
Quickbeam
Bonehoard Taffer
Talath

*Strangers whose posts I appreciate*
Pielorhino
CRGReathouse


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Mar 12, 2003)

*Airwolf* For his sig.!


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 12, 2003)

creamsteak,  I second your remarks about Edena.

I also think all the moderators deserve a big round of applause. So, creamsteak, Darkness, Dinkledog, garyh, Eric Noah, Morrus, Piratecat, Henry, and everyone who has ever worked as a moderator, thanks.

I would like to thank Mark Clover and thalmin for organizing the Chicago Gamedays.  

There are literally too many people for me to thank.  Everyone from the Third IR.  ColonelHardisson, Zulkir, MonteCook, Nikchick, Pramas, SHARK, sepulchrave, and many others.

Finally, let us also remember Chairman Kaga who is no longer with us and those loved ones that our members have lost.  EN World may be a far flung online community, but we do rally behind our members and their families when they face hard times.

Thanks to everyone who makes EN World my online home.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Mar 12, 2003)

*Eric Noah and Morrus*
For making it all possible and keeping the show running;

*Dinkeldog, Piratecat, Henry and Darkness*
For being fair and just, but above all _fun-loving_ moderators;

*Angelsboi*
For being a shining beacon of hope and wings; 

*Krishnath* 
For being t3h Monster Mastah;

*Ranger REG*
For being an overall swell and helpful guy on any messageboard;

(This space reserved for anyone I might've forgotten.


----------



## gamecat (Mar 12, 2003)

Las for bring my madness to the boards.

Randomling, Tallarn, Sknitch, et all, I love you HIVErs.

Crothian, kreynolds, Jeremy, you gentlemen are all rules deities.

Piratecat and Darkness for gracefully putting up with my periodic explosions.

Henry and Hong for side-splitting Humor.

Angelsboi for making me a more tolerant human.

Plus *ANYBODY* who has responded to a post of mine. You know who you are.

Sometimes the flesh world pales to EnWorld.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 12, 2003)

I've been thinking of mine and its really much more general.  My thanks go out to...

All the Admins and Mods for bringing us this wonderful site and working so hard to keep it civilised.

The [Hivemind] - you guys know I love you.

All the Story Hour authors for allowing me to enjoy their hard work.  I may not get to read all of them, but I wish I could.

All the DMs who run PbP games.  You guys do a lot of hard work and even though I'm not a big PbP player, I still appreciate it.

The many publishers who make this board their home for their kindness, generosity, and willingness to answer questions from customers and fans.

The Newshounds and reviewers for helping me to follow what's going on in the marketplace and directing me to the best products to buy.

ENWorlders lost, for reminding me of my own mortality and helping me to appreciate my life and my loved ones even more while I still can.

and anyone who has ever answered a question, helped a fellow boardmember with a problem, or offered kind words to someone feeling down.  You guys are the best and I'm so glad I found this site and finally got dragged out of lurker-dom 

I hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have, thank you too


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 13, 2003)

Eric, for starting the whole thing.

Morrus, for taking over, and for helping me activate this account.

omokage, for his help in the same matter.

UK and Soldarin, whose house rules threads hooked me.

RangerWickett, Piratecat and Sepulchrave, for their great Story Hours.

All other story hour authors.

Edena, for his Industrial Revolution.

All those whose hard work make these boards so enjoyable.

The Hivemind. They are great fun, and they caught me when I fell.

Anyone else I might have forgotten.


You are the best!


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 14, 2003)

Hmmm, okay.  Here goes:

*Sniktch* - for introducing me to this wild, weird, wonderful place, and helping me keep my sanity at work.

*Crothian, Mr. Fidgit, LrdApoc, Dragongirl, Horacio, randomling, Ashwyn, Tallarn, Sir Osis of Liver, and the rest of the [Hivemind], which is too many to name here* - for keeping me entertained and helping to take my mind off of personal problems and basically being a lone bright spot when I'm in a down mood.

*Lazybones, jonrog1, Piratecat, Enk&D'Shai, Dr. Midnight, Capellan & Arwink* - for providing entertaining, well-written Story Hours that provide hours, if not days, of entertainment & distraction.

*Chauzu* - for making my first foray into PbP very entertaining and exciting.

*Darkness, Morrus, Dinkeldog & the rest of the Mods & Admins* - for providing a locale for all this stuff, and keeping it clean.

*MarkCMG, Hellhound, EternalKnight* - for providing me with an inside glimpse, no matter how small, into the gaming & publishing industries.


----------

